# ABT's with Turkey bacon



## bamafan (Oct 5, 2010)

Before some one mails me a letter bomb. My Doc is making me cut back on meat due to my cholesterol and high blood pressure. Love ABT's but I need to cut back on the bacon. Anyone ever tried them with turkey bacon? Turns my stomach to think of it but I have to make some lifestyle changes. I just wanted to get a new Doctor but my girls want me to be around a little longer. This sucks! Gonna have to smoke more chicken
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!


----------



## subzero (Oct 5, 2010)

I haven't tried turkey bacon on abt's yet, but I have been known to cook some up for sunday breakfast. It's really not that bad. I can't seem to get it as crispy as real bacon though.

If the doc says it, and the family's behind it, it's best to just do it.

(*Disclaimer - my wife's nearby, so I have to say all that to cover my butt)

It is interesting that my wife doesn't like the turkey bacon at all, but that's what I get if I want bacon.


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 5, 2010)

Bama, How is the Bubba Smoker? I have not seen it loaded yet.

Maybe if you do not like turkey bacon then you could make smoked soy burgers and rice cakes?

Sorry about the Doc's orders.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2010)

Now I might have to question that doctor for isn't smoking one of the best ways to cook food next to grilling. I mean all the fat drips down and out of the meat. Now I can see maybe tring to limit your intake of pork butts and your other fattier meats but but but no more smoking. There had better be a gun involved for me not to eat red meat.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Oct 5, 2010)

I did some ABT's for my sister who (who doesn't eat beef or pork). She said they were good but I didn't taste them. They had a different look but cooked up about the same.


----------



## meateater (Oct 5, 2010)

Haven't tried tb on abt's but I like it on fatties.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 6, 2010)

Mark there's no way I'm going to quit!!!! Just going to try and experiment and make a few things healthier. Still love my pork! I'll take more ZOCOR


----------



## new2que (Oct 6, 2010)

BAMAFAN said:


> Mark there's no way I'm going to quit!!!! Just going to try and experiment and make a few things healthier. Still love my pork! I'll take more ZOCOR




I just did some turkey bacon on some abts this weekend. I'd just as soon leave 'em naked instead of the turkey bacon now that I tried it... it became tough, not crisp... even though it cooked all the way through.  if you can find some good thin turkey bacon I imagine it might be better.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 6, 2010)

New2Que    Thanks for the input. I was afraid that might happen. Maybe I'll look for low fat bacon


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2010)

The only Turkey Bacon I ever ate was the "Canadian Turkey Bacon" I made, and you couldn't wrap that. It would fall apart.

The link is below, in my signature.

Bear


----------

